# Wife left gate open... Lost pregnant ewe!!!



## matthew_reagor (Jul 3, 2016)

my wife left the gate open and when I got home I found that my pregnant www is missing. Where do I start to look for her? It's almost 4am and I've been driving around looking with a spotlight all over. What should I do?


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry that happened!  Do you have any other sheep or livestock?  She might not go too far away from things that are familiar.  How long have you had her?

Do you feed grain or pellets at any regular time?  Sheep get into a routine quickly, especially when food is involved.  Carry food wth you when you're looking, in a bucket so you can shake it, if she might recognise that sight or sound.

How close to lambing is she?  Good luck finding her!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 3, 2016)

X2 What norse said!  Good luck...if she was really close to lambing she might stay 'hidden' for a day or so, but hopefully when she's hungry she'll come out. Good luck!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry for your predicament. Please don't be too hard on your wife. I'm sure she feels terrible about it. How was she around people (the ewe of course, not your wife)? If some stranger came up to her, would she stand or run? Just asking in case someone picked her up. Would the gate exit lead toward the road or the back of the property? I'd go out the gate and travel in the most likely direction she would take... toward cover and food. Hopefully you have her trained to come for food/treats. I hope a predator doesn't get her. Good luck and let us know how it goes please.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 4, 2016)

Any news on the lost ewe?


----------

